Ask HN: What are the best email marketing tools out there? - thisisit
======
busymichael
You are asking a very broad question without really indicating what your
requirenments are.

I use Mailchimp for my project [https://dndemail.com](https://dndemail.com).
It has been a great way to launch my solo project. MC has been great primarily
because it is:

1\. Flexible 2\. cheap 3\. easy to implement API

I use the api to push the email address of new sign-ups into Mailchimp.

In Mailchimp I have an automated DRIP campaigns that start emailing the users
with regular emails about how to use my app and take advantage of all the
features.

I can update the user's marketing channel in Mailchimp depending on their
actions in my app. For example, if someone cancels their subscription, I
trigger a Mailchimp email asking for feedback.

------
chris__butters
I've used MailChimp a lot and it's good Campaign Monitor is awesome from a
templating standpoint. Sendy is by far the cheapest and is self hosted (I
haven't used this so can't say whether it's any good or not)

------
ojm
MailerLite. Found it much easier to build an email welcome series automation
sequence compared to Mailchimp. And it is free for 1,000 active subscribers.

------
xq3000
Drip. Mailchimp is overrated.

~~~
chris__butters
Drip seems really focused on marketing automation for ecommerce rather than
general email marketing with its built in ECRM

